# das Dativ-e



## elroy

Als ich neulich in einer Nachricht an einen Muttersprachler "in diesem Zusammenhang*e*" geschrieben habe, wurde das "e" gleich als Fehler gestrichen.  Ich hatte gedacht, es gäbe keine bestimmten Regeln für den Gebrauch des "e des Dativs" (ich weiß nicht, ob es dafür einen offiziellen feststehenden Begriff gibt) und dass es sich um eine Geschmackssache handeln würde, wobei ich natürlich weiß, dass man nicht _immer_ ein "e" im Dativ hinzufügen kann bzw. dass manche Wendungen dabei veraltet klingen ("dem Manne"). 

Auf jeden Fall konnte sich der Muttersprachler mit "in diesem Zusammenhange" nicht abfinden.  Da man aber dieses "e" des Dativs bei einigen Wendungen ganz häufig verwendet ("zu Haus*e*", "nach Haus*e*", "im Lauf*e* der Jahre", "im Land*e*", "im Jahr*e* 1998", usw.) wirft sich die folgende Frage (die mir Kajjo vor ein paar Tagen in einem anderen Faden gestellt hat ) auf: _Gibt es subtile Regeln, an denen man sich orientieren kann?_

Dazu noch: Was meinen andere Muttersprachler zu "in diesem Zusammenhange"?

Ich freue mich auf alle Antworten bzw. irgendwelche Kommentare zum Thema.


----------



## Henryk

"in diesem Zusammenhange" klingt sehr merkwürdig. Das Dativ-E ist ein wenig älter, gibt es aber nicht mehr. Auf Regeln brauchst du dich nicht stürzen. Ich glaube, es gibt nicht mehr allzu viele Wörter mit Dativ-E, die gebraucht werden.


----------



## didier48

hallo,

das ist ja ein interessantes Thema. "Zusammenhange" ist sehr, sehr unüblich würde ich sagen, ansonsten gibt es leider keine klare Regel, da hat Henryk recht. Aber es gibt *sehr wohl* noch viele Wörter, bei denen das Dativ-e verwendet wird. Oft hat es aber weniger mit der Grammatik, als mit dem Klangbild zu tun. Auf alle Fälle ist das Weglassen des Dativ-e fast nie falsch (mir fällt auf alle Fälle kein Beispiel dazu ein im Moment).

Für Deutschlerner würde ich den Tipp geben, es weg zu lassen, damit ist man überwiegend auf der richtigen Seite.

Didier


----------



## Jana337

Bei "Zusammenhang" würde ich nicht auf die Idee kommen, im Dativ ein -e hinzuzufügen, weil ich diese veraltete Form eher mit ein- oder zweisilbigen Substativen assoziiere. Früher war es wohl für (fast?) alle starken Maskulina und Neutra fakultativ, heute überlebt es praktisch nur in festen Wendungen (am Rande, zu Hause, zu Rate ziehen).

Jana


----------



## Kajjo

Auch ich würde das -e bei _Zusammenhang _als sehr unüblich bezeichnen. Ich glaube, eine "subtile Regel zur Orientierung" wäre, daß das Dativ-e gerne bei einsilbigen Wörtern auftritt und bei sehr üblichen Wörtern oder stehenden Wendungen. 

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

didier48 said:
			
		

> Auf alle Fälle ist das Weglassen des Dativ-e fast nie falsch (mir fällt auf alle Fälle kein Beispiel dazu ein im Moment).


 
Bei "zu Hause" ist es standardsprachlich falsch. Die Version ohne "e" ist poetisch oder umgangssprachlich.

Ich stimme den anderen zu, dass "Zusammenhange" seltsam klingt, würde es aber nur als Schönheitsfehler ankreiden. Und bevor es MrMagoo dieses Mal erklären kann (er darf mich dann korrigieren ), möchte ich noch aufzeigen, warum dieses "e" dort steht. Jana hat nämlich Recht:

althochdeutsch "tag" (der Tag) und mittelhochdeutsch "tac" heißen im Dativ Singular "tage". Das Gleiche passiert mit "hirti" (der Hirte): hirte.

Dies funktioniert eben be den oben benannten Maskulina genauso wie bei den Neutra: "kunni" (Geschlecht) wird zu "kunne" und "wort" (das Wort) zu "worte" im Dativ Singular.

Bei den Feminina klappt es nur noch im Mittelhochdeutschen, z.B. "gëbe" (doie Gabe) bleibt "gëbe" - ich denke aber, da im Singular jeder Fall identisch ist, zählt es nicht.

Bei Wörtern wie "hërza" (das Herz) oder "hano" (der Hahn) klappt es nicht: hërzen (wie heute noch) und hanen (heute nicht mehr erhalten). Ich finde leider keine Beispiele für mehrsilbige Wörter, aber das Wort "Zusammenhang" wird wahrscheinlich genauso dekliniert wie "Hang" (sicherlich +e im Dativ), vorrausgesetzt das Wort "Zusammenhang" ist keines dieser puristischen Wörter für "Kontext".


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Bei "zu Hause" ist es standardsprachlich falsch. Die Version ohne "e" ist poetisch oder umgangssprachlich.



Bist Du sicher?! Das fänd ich schon sehr kraß wenn dem so wäre...




> Ich stimme den anderen zu, dass "Zusammenhange" seltsam klingt, würde es aber nur als Schönheitsfehler ankreiden. Und bevor es MrMagoo dieses Mal erklären kann (er darf mich dann korrigieren ), möchte ich noch aufzeigen, warum dieses "e" dort steht. Jana hat nämlich Recht:
> 
> althochdeutsch "tag" (der Tag) und mittelhochdeutsch "tac" heißen im Dativ Singular "tage". Das Gleiche passiert mit "hirti" (der Hirte): hirte.
> 
> Dies funktioniert eben be den oben benannten Maskulina genauso wie bei den Neutra: "kunni" (Geschlecht) wird zu "kunne" und "wort" zu "worte" im Dativ Singular.



Noch genauer: Das klappt bei den stark- (und gemischt-) flektierenden Maskulina und Neutra, denn diese nehmen im Dativ Singular ein "e" an.





> Bei den Feminina klappt es nur noch im Mittelhochdeutschen, z.B. "gebe" bleibt "gëbe" - ich denke aber, da im Singular jeder Fall identisch ist, zählt es nicht.



Nicht bei allen - die Flexion von "gebe" (müßte "Gabe" bedeuten) habe ich grade nicht im Kopf, ursprünglich hatten aber auch die Feminina Endungen im Singular, die mittlerweile beseitigt sind.




> Bei Wörtern wie "hërza" (das Herz) oder "hano" (der Hahn) klappt es nicht: hërzen (wie heute noch) und hanen (heute nicht mehr erhalten).



Stop! 
Bei ahd. "hano" klappt es nicht, weil dieses im Althochdeutschen zur schwachen Deklination gehört.
In der schwachen Deklination lautet die Endung des Dativs Singular (wie auch die der anderen Fälle, außer dem Nominativ Singular) "-en".
Das Dativ-e taucht aber nur in der starken bzw. gemischten Deklination auf.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Bist Du sicher?! Das fänd ich schon sehr kraß wenn dem so wäre...



Ok, ich habe mir noch mal den Duden zu Rate gezogen und feststellen müssen, dass "zu Haus" erlaubt ist. Müsste dann nicht aber auch "das Zuhaus" richtig sein?



> Nicht bei allen - die Flexion von "gebe" (müßte "Gabe" bedeuten) habe ich grade nicht im Kopf, ursprünglich hatten aber auch die Feminina Endungen im Singular, die mittlerweile beseitigt sind.



Ich schreibe sie dir ab: 

ahd. Sg. — Pl.
N gëba — gëbâ
G gëba (-u, -o)* — gëbôno
D gëbu, -o* — gëbôm, -ôn, -on*
A gëba — gëbâ

mhd.
gëbe — gëbe
gëbe — gëben
gëbe — gëben
gëbe — gëbe

*Dialekte?

Folglich keine Änderung des Nominativstammes, oder?



> Stop!
> Bei ahd. "hano" klappt es nicht, weil dieses im Althochdeutschen zur schwachen Deklination gehört.
> In der schwachen Deklination lautet die Endung des Dativs Singular (wie auch die der anderen Fälle, außer dem Nominativ Singular) "-en".
> Das Dativ-e taucht aber nur in der starken bzw. gemischten Deklination auf.



Ich habe doch gesagt, dass es nicht klappt:



> _Bei Wörtern wie "hërza" (das Herz) oder "hano" (der Hahn) klappt es nicht: hërzen (wie heute noch) und hanen (heute nicht mehr erhalten)._


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Ok, ich habe mir noch mal den Duden zu Rate gezogen und feststellen müssen, dass "zu Haus" erlaubt ist. Müsste dann nicht aber auch "das Zuhaus" richtig sein?


 
Hier ist "das Zuhause" eine Nominativform; _theoretisch_ könnte es auch die Form "das Zuhaus" geben, so wie es neben "die Tür" auch "die Türe" gibt. Als falsch würde ich "das Zuhaus" daher nicht ansehen.





> Ich schreibe sie dir ab:
> 
> ahd. Sg. — Pl.
> N gëba — gëbâ
> G gëba (-u, -o)* — gëbôno
> D gëbu, -o* — gëbôm, -ôn, -on*
> A gëba — gëbâ
> 
> mhd.
> gëbe — gëbe
> gëbe — gëben
> gëbe — gëben
> gëbe — gëbe
> 
> *Dialekte?


 
*= ja, oder ältere ahd. Formen. (Im Abriß der ahd. Grammatik müßte eigentlich in den Anmerkungen darüber etwas vermerkt sein.)




> Folglich keine Änderung des Nominativstammes, oder?


 
Nein, es kommt hier im Gegensatz zur Verbalflexion zunächst eigentlich nur auf die Endungen an, ein evtl. Umlaut geht in den meisten Fällen auf einen phonologischen Grund zurück).




> Ich habe doch gesagt, dass es nicht klappt:


 
Das weiß ich, ich wollte nur betonen, daß es hier nicht klappt, weil "hano" zu einer anderen Deklinationsklasse gehörte, nicht, wie Du schriebst, _nicht mehr erhalten sei_.

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Whodunit

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Hier ist "das Zuhause" eine Nominativform; _theoretisch_ könnte es auch die Form "das Zuhaus" geben, so wie es neben "die Tür" auch "die Türe" gibt. Als falsch würde ich "das Zuhaus" daher nicht ansehen.


 
Gut, einverstanden. Aber Moment. Ist an sich nicht schon der Gebrauch des Wortes "zu" vor "Hause" falsch? Dieses "zu" drückt m.W. nur die Richtung aus, nicht aber den Ort. Es müsste dann ja eigentlich "im Haus(e)" sein, oder?



> *= ja, oder ältere ahd. Formen. (Im Abriß der ahd. Grammatik müßte eigentlich in den Anmerkungen darüber etwas vermerkt sein.)


 
Ich sehe nur, dass es um Dialekte geht. 



> Das weiß ich, ich wollte nur betonen, daß es hier nicht klappt, weil "hano" zu einer anderen Deklinationsklasse gehörte, nicht, wie Du schriebst, _nicht mehr erhalten sei_.


 
Ich wollte damit andeuten, dass "Hahn" nicht mehr in dieser Deklinationsklasse zu finden (wie Herz, Mensch, ...), sondern nun zur starken (?) übergetreten ist.


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Hier ist "das Zuhause" eine Nominativform; _theoretisch_ könnte es auch die Form "das Zuhaus" geben, so wie es neben "die Tür" auch "die Türe" gibt. Als falsch würde ich "das Zuhaus" daher nicht ansehen.


Since you are the only person in the forum whose main area of study is the history of the German language, what do you think about this little "e" on the end of dative words? It seems to me that it is disappearing and that in the future, even some very short words may lose the "e". Of course, there is no way of predicting if or when that will happen. 

However, it often happens that over time things that are not necessary to provide information get "stripped". For me it's very hard to tell if English is becoming simpler or more complicated as time goes by, but it is always chaninge.


> Nein, es kommt hier im Gegensatz zur Verbalflexion zunächst eigentlich nur auf die Endungen an, ein evtl. Umlaut geht in den meisten Fällen auf einen phonologischen Grund zurück).


I got lost here. Could you give some examples?

Gaer


----------



## Kajjo

gaer said:
			
		

> Since you are the only person in the forum whose main area of study is the history of the German language, what do you think about this little "e" on the end of dative words? It seems to me that it is disappearing and that in the future, even some very short words may lose the "e".



Gute Frage, auch ich bin gespannt, was MrMagoo dazu meint! Persönlich glaube ich, daß zunächst tatsächlich ein zunehmender Verlust in der Alltagssprache eintreten wird, aber ich habe zugleich die Hoffnung, daß es in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft wieder eine gewisse Besinnung auf bewährte Konzepte geben könnte.



			
				gaer said:
			
		

> However, it often happens that over time things that are not necessary to provide information get "stripped".



Nun, Deklination ist immer nur eine Hilfe und nicht im engeren Sinne notwendig. Man bedenke nur, mit wieviel weniger Deklinationsformen das Englisch auskommt! Das Dativ-e erleichtert die Unterscheidung vom sonst identischen Nominativ und läßt manche Wort-Wort-Kombinationen flüssiger erscheinen. 

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:
			
		

> Gute Frage, auch ich bin gespannt, was MrMagoo dazu meint! Persönlich glaube ich, daß zunächst tatsächlich ein zunehmender Verlust in der Alltagssprache eintreten wird, aber ich habe zugleich die Hoffnung, daß es in nicht allzu ferner Zukunft wieder eine gewisse Besinnung auf bewährte Konzepte geben könnte.


 
Ich empfinde das Dativ-e einfach nur als gehobenes Stilmittel, was ja bedeutet, dass es mal in Mode war und nun langsam aber sicher aussterben wird. Beispiele wie "Er kam zu Tode", "Ich ging nach Hause" und "Es geschah im Jahre ..." klingen natürlich ohne Dativ-e äußerst seltsam, wobei ich das erste (Tode) gar nicht ohne e verwenden würde - nicht mal umgangssprachlich - und auch so nicht vermuten würde.


----------



## MrMagoo

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Gut, einverstanden. Aber Moment. Ist an sich nicht schon der Gebrauch des Wortes "zu" vor "Hause" falsch? Dieses "zu" drückt m.W. nur die Richtung aus, nicht aber den Ort. Es müsste dann ja eigentlich "im Haus(e)" sein, oder?


 
Das habe ich mich auch schon immer gefragt. Hier in meiner Gegend sagen tatsächlich viele Leute (auch ich hin und wieder) "im Hause":
"Ich bin den ganzen Tag im Hause, Du kannst gern vorbeikommen!"
"Heut abend ist Peter wieder im Hause, dann kannst Du ihm das selbst sagen".




> Ich sehe nur, dass es um Dialekte geht.


Ich nicht, da ich sie im Moment nicht vor mir liegen habe  Aber wenn das dort so steht, dann wird es wohl ein Unterschied im Dialekt sein. 
Nebenformen deuten entweder auf dialektale Verschiedenheiten hin oder eben aber auf ältere bzw. spätere Erscheinungen.





> Ich wollte damit andeuten, dass "Hahn" nicht mehr in dieser Deklinationsklasse zu finden (wie Herz, Mensch, ...), sondern nun zur starken (?) übergetreten ist.


 
Achso, ok, dann ist ja gut! 

Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## MrMagoo

gaer said:
			
		

> Since you are the only person in the forum whose main area of study is the history of the German language, what do you think about this little "e" on the end of dative words? It seems to me that it is disappearing and that in the future, even some very short words may lose the "e". Of course, there is no way of predicting if or when that will happen.


 
Das kann ich so natürlich auch nicht sagen, aber in letzter Zeit sind mir einige interessante Dinge aufgefallen.
Ich habe zwei ältere Bücher:
1.) Wustmann: Allerhand Sprachdummheiten (1891)
2.) Fischer: Die deutsche Sprache von heute (1914),
die sich auch mit historischen "Entwicklungen" in der Sprache befassen.
Äußerst bemerkenswert ist, daß bereits in diesen Büchern eben genau diejenigen Veränderungen, Entwicklungen und "Verschlechterungen" der Sprache angeführt werden, die auch heute noch in derselben Weise diskutiert werden. Zwischen 1891 und 2006 liegen immerhin 115 Jahre, grob umgerechnet ca. 4 bis 5 Generationen. Schon Wustmann beklagt den immer "stärker" werdenden verlust des Dativ-e, dasselbe gilt für Fischer. Dabei verwenden sie teilweise dieselben Beispiele wie wir es heute noch tun. Man sollte doch meinen, daß so eine "rasante" und "grassierende" Entwicklung schnell vor sich geht, oder?! Ich muß aber feststellen, daß wir uns seit ca. 115 auf dem mehr oder weniger gleichen Punkt der Entwicklung befinden. Wie kann das sein?! Entwickelt sich die Sprache also viel lngsamer als wir denken?! 
Desweiteren müssen wir den Unterschied zwischen gesprochener und geschriebener Sprache berücksichtigen. Die unterscheiden sich nämlich auch in der Verwendung der Fälle und anderen grammatischen Kategorien und man kann den Verlust des Dativ-e (wenn's denn ein "Verlust" ist) in der gesprochenen Sprache nicht so einfach analog auf die geschriebene projezieren.
Ein sehr interessantes Gebiet, das sich hier auftut, ich hoffe, ich knn noch mehr dazu finden.




> However, it often happens that over time things that are not necessary to provide information get "stripped". For me it's very hard to tell if English is becoming simpler or more complicated as time goes by, but it is always chaninge.


 
Das glaube ich auch weniger, ich denke die Komplexität hält sich die Waage, es "ändern" sich die Strukturen. Wenn das Englische zunehmend mit weniger Fällen auskommt, hat das zur Folge, daß die Wortfolge im Satz strikter werden muß und daß Präpositionen verstärkt zum Einsatz kommen. Auf den ersten Blick mag der Wegfall der Fälle eine Verinfachung simulieren, aber dieser Wandel hat Auswirkungen auf andere Ebenen der Grammatik, die diesen Wegfall kompensieren müssen. Also wohl weniger eine Vereinfachung als eine Verlagerung.



> I got lost here. Could you give some examples?
> 
> Gaer


 
Das muß ich später machen, evtl. nachher schon 
Bis dann, Gruß
-MrMagoo


----------



## Sepia

Ich würde dir zumindest so weit Recht geben, dass Hoch-Deutsch sich relativ langsam verändert. Wenn man mit den anderen germanischen Sprachen - und diese auch mit den alt-germanischen Sprachen vergleicht sieht man doch wie stark die Mehrheit von denen vereinfacht haben und wie Hoch-Deutsch recht viel von der ursprünglichen Komplexität erhalten hat.

Warum auch immer ...


----------



## FloVi

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> Das habe ich mich auch schon immer gefragt. Hier in meiner Gegend sagen tatsächlich viele Leute (auch ich hin und wieder) "im Hause"



"zu Hause" und "im Hause" sind aber nicht zwingend identisch in ihrer Bedeutung.

"Bei mir zu Hause" kann die gesamte Stadt oder Region meinen, in der ich beheimatet bin, während "bei mir im Hause" einfach nur das Gebäude meinen kann, in dem ich mich gerade aufhalte.

Und "Bei mir zuhause" wiederum meint vielleicht, dass jemand oder etwas bei mir eine Heimat gefunden hat.

Keine Ahnung, wie und warum sich das "zu" zum "Hause" gesellt hat, aber zusammen haben sie eine eigenständige Bedeutung, die mit "im Hause" nicht immer ausgedrückt werden kann.


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> "zu Hause" und "im Hause" sind aber nicht zwingend identisch in ihrer Bedeutung.
> 
> "Bei mir zu Hause" kann die gesamte Stadt oder Region meinen, in der ich beheimatet bin, während "bei mir im Hause" einfach nur das Gebäude meinen kann, in dem ich mich gerade aufhalte.
> 
> Und "Bei mir zuhause" wiederum meint vielleicht, dass jemand oder etwas bei mir eine Heimat gefunden hat.
> 
> Keine Ahnung, wie und warum sich das "zu" zum "Hause" gesellt hat, aber zusammen haben sie eine eigenständige Bedeutung, die mit "im Hause" nicht immer ausgedrückt werden kann.


 
Das englische "I'm at home" weist doch eindeutig dasselbe Problem wie "ich bin zu Hause" auf, wobei wir im Deutschen auch "ich bin heim" sagen und nicht "ich bin zu Heim" oder gar "ich bin im Heim".


----------



## FloVi

Whodunit said:
			
		

> Das englische "I'm at home" weist doch eindeutig dasselbe Problem wie "ich bin zu Hause" auf, wobei wir im Deutschen auch "ich bin heim" sagen und nicht "ich bin zu Heim" oder gar "ich bin im Heim".


Nein, aber wie steht es mit "Ich bin daheim"?


----------



## gaer

MrMagoo said:
			
		

> […]Entwickelt sich die Sprache also viel lngsamer als wir denken?!


My own opinion is that your conclusion is correct. I've been listening to a book about John Adams, and there are countless quotes from letters from Adams and people he wrote to—"or from those to whom he wrote", as Adams would more likely have written. 

I listen when my eyes get tired, but as you listen to what people have said or written, the exact words they use are more striking. There is little difference between the formal writing of that period and that of today. In fact, the similarity is quite astonishing. I believe spoken English has changed much more, but it is very hard to judge unless you can find novels from that period that truly reflect the converational habits of people of that period. The conservatism of people who "guard the more formal use of language" may play a considerable part in preserving written conventions.


> Desweiteren müssen wir den Unterschied zwischen gesprochener und geschriebener Sprache berücksichtigen. Die unterscheiden sich nämlich auch in der Verwendung der Fälle und anderen grammatischen Kategorien und man kann den Verlust des Dativ-e (wenn's denn ein "Verlust" ist) in der gesprochenen Sprache nicht so einfach analog auf die geschriebene projezieren.


This is exactly what I see in English. We have no dative "e", of course.  But you might compare the use of "whom" vs. "who" in writing and in speech. I see "whom disappearing more and more from spoken English, but it is very much "alive and well" in writing. In fact, in writing it tends to disappear only in dialogue, which of course reflects speech and has nothing to do with writing.


> Wenn das Englische zunehmend mit weniger Fällen auskommt, hat das zur Folge, daß die Wortfolge im Satz strikter werden muß und daß Präpositionen verstärkt zum Einsatz kommen. Auf den ersten Blick mag der Wegfall der Fälle eine Verinfachung simulieren, aber dieser Wandel hat Auswirkungen auf andere Ebenen der Grammatik, die diesen Wegfall kompensieren müssen. Also wohl weniger eine Vereinfachung als eine Verlagerung.


When you have time, we could discuss this further in another thread, but I do think that "complexities" become displaced or transferred to other areas. Rather than becoming simpler or more complex, it is more likely that languages simply change. 

Gaer


----------



## Whodunit

FloVi said:
			
		

> Nein, aber wie steht es mit "Ich bin daheim"?


 
Das ist, soweit ich herausfinden konnte, eine Zusammensetzung aus "da/dort" (mhd. dâ) und dem Substantiv "Heim/Haus" (mhd. heim): dâ heim*e*. Beachte hier noch das Dativ-e. 

Es hat hier also nichts mit dem englischen "at home" zu tun, denke ich, denn "dâ" dürfte ein Adverb, "at" aber eine Präposition sein.


----------



## MichaMINDEN

Moin --  Ich hab ne Frage über das E im Dativfall.  Könnte jemand mir bitte erklären, wenn man ein E bei dem Wörten beifügen muss.  z.B.  Das Haus, kein E, aber zu Hause   bei einem E.  Vielen Dank! Tschüss!


----------



## MrMagoo

MichaMINDEN said:


> Moin -- Ich hab ne Frage über das E im Dativfall. Könnte jemand mir bitte erklären, wenn man ein E bei dem Wörten beifügen muss. z.B. Das Haus, kein E, aber zu Hause bei einem E. Vielen Dank! Tschüss!


 

Hallo Micha,

ob Du das Dativ-e anhängst oder nicht ist heutzutage in den allermeisten Fällen eine Sache des (persönlichen) Wohlklanges.

Üblicherweise wird es heute nicht mehr verwandt, nicht im Geschriebenen und sowieso nicht im Gesrochenen - es sei denn, man möchte die Sprache stilistisch etwas "anheben".

"zu Hause" wie auch "nach Hause" machen hier eine kleine Ausnahme: 
Sie sind zu festen Wendungen geworden, beinahe feste Adverbien ganz nach dem Vorbild von "(da)heim", bei denen das Dativ-e zumeist erhalten bleibt.
Aber auch in diesen Fällen kannst Du es rein theoretisch weglassen: Es wäre nicht falsch zu sagen: "Ich bin zu Haus!"

Viele Grüße
-MrMagoo


----------



## MichaMINDEN

Ach so! ^^ Alles klar, vielen Dank!


----------



## Sepia

MrMagoo said:


> Bist Du sicher?! Das fänd ich schon sehr kraß wenn dem so wäre...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Gruß
> -MrMagoo




Ich finde, bevor man so was sagt sollte man über eine ganzte Arbeitswoche zu Feierabendszeit zusammen zählen wie viele Kollegen sagen:

"Ich gehe jetzt nach Haus."

und

"Ich gehe jetzt nach Hause."


Bei meinen Kollegen käme bei der erstgenannten Möglich eine klare "0" raus. Besonders poetisch in ihrem Umgangston sind die aber auc nicht.


----------



## Whodunit

Sepia said:


> Ich finde, bevor man so was sagt sollte man über eine ganzte Arbeitswoche zu Feierabendszeit zusammen zählen wie viele Kollegen sagen:
> 
> "Ich gehe jetzt nach Haus."
> 
> und
> 
> "Ich gehe jetzt nach Hause."
> 
> Bei meinen Kollegen käme bei der erstgenannten Möglich eine klare "0" raus. Besonders poetisch in ihrem Umgangston sind die aber auc nicht.


 
Sepia, ich denke, es ging MrMagoo um die geschriebene Sprache. Dass wir "nach Hause" sagen, ist nicht festgelegt. Schließlich sagen einige in der Umgangssprache auch "ich bin daheime" (besonders im sächsischen "heeme"), wo das Dativ-e noch klar zu finden ist. An der gesprochenen Sprache dürfen wir uns also nicht klammern.


----------



## Lykurg

Whodunit said:


> Schließlich sagen die meisten auch "ich bin daheime (oder einfach: heeme)", wo das Dativ-e noch klar zu finden ist.


Die meisten Sachsen vielleicht.


----------



## Kajjo

Whodunit said:


> Schließlich sagen die meisten auch "ich bin daheime


Das habe ich noch nie gehört und es klingt stark dialektal. In Sachsen mag das üblich sein, aber so verbreitet, wie Du glaubst, ist es ganz gewiß nicht! 

Kajjo


----------



## Whodunit

Kajjo said:


> Das habe ich noch nie gehört und es klingt stark dialektal. In Sachsen mag das üblich sein, aber so verbreitet, wie Du glaubst, ist es ganz gewiß nicht!
> 
> Kajjo


 
Ach, ihr habt ja Recht! Wieso habe ich denn schon wieder "die meisten" geschrieben! "Daheim" sage ich persönlich nicht. Ich weiß nicht einmal, wo man es wirklich sagt.


----------



## WSHrock

Guten Tag!

Meine Frage geht um eine fremde Deklination in der Dativverwendung eines männlichen Hauptworts.  Eigentlich musste ich einige Werken von Wagner lesen und auch viele von den Märchen der Brüder Grimm.  Besonders kam es mir überraschend vor, dass Wörter wie König oder Wald im Wemfall auch mit "e" dekliniert wurden.  Zum Beispiel "Nun aber, da sie ihren Mund auftun und reden durfte, erzählte sie dem König*e*, warum sie stumm gewesen wäre und niemals gelacht hätte" (Von _Die zwölf Brüder_).  Auch "im Wald*e*" (wenn ich nur mich daran erinnern könnte, wovon ich das gelesen hätte).  

Eigentlich habe ich diese Deklination nicht wissend von einem aktuellen Buch gesehen und meine Grammatikbücher erklären nicht wie es verwendet wird.  Ist denn diese Deklination veraltet? Wie kann man diese Wörter klassifizieren (gibt es nur ein paar oder sonst viel?)?  Ich war nur neugierig, weil es mir ganz willkürlich schien.


----------



## Hutschi

> Originally Posted by *Whodunit*
> 
> 
> Schließlich sagen die meisten auch "ich bin daheime


 


Kajjo said:


> Das habe ich noch nie gehört und es klingt stark dialektal. In Sachsen mag das üblich sein, aber so verbreitet, wie Du glaubst, ist es ganz gewiß nicht!
> 
> Kajjo


 
In Sachsen sagt man standardsprachlich und umgangssprachlich auch "daheim", viel häufiger aber "zu Hause".

Im sächsischen Dialekt heißt es aber "daheeme" mit dem besagten "e" am Ende. Das "ee" in der Mitte ist nur ganz minimal diphtongisiert. Es entspricht dann "ei", wenn man "e" nicht als "a" ausspricht, sondern als "e".


----------



## jester.

WSHrock said:


> Auch "im Wald*e*" (wenn ich nur mich daran erinnern könnte, wovon ich das gelesen hätte).



Es gibt ein deutsches Kinderlied, das "Ein Männlein steht im Walde" heißt. Vielleicht hast du "im Walde" ja im Text dieses Lieds gelesen.


----------



## Bramimonde

Hallo! Was bedeutet das -e in „Hause“?

Vielen Dank im Voraus!


----------



## Maformatiker

Das ist eine veraltete Deklination des Dativs (maskulin und neutrum). Sie ist heute bei vielen Wörtern noch fakultativ möglich und in einigen festen Redewendungen üblich oder sogar nötig.

zu Haus(e) / zuhause - Was üblicher ist unterscheidet sich, soweit ich weiß, nach Region.
im Haus(e)
zu Tode
im Jahr(e)
zu Grunde / zugrunde
im Grunde genommen
der Prozess ist im Gang(e)
im Lauf(e) der Jahre
in diesem Sinn(e)
zu Mute / zumute
über etwas im Bilde sein
der dritte im Bund(e)
Bemerkung am Rand(e)
im Sande verlaufen
im Stand(e) / imstand(e)


----------



## Maformatiker

Kajjo said:


> Auch ich würde das -e bei _Zusammenhang _als sehr unüblich bezeichnen. Ich glaube, eine "subtile Regel zur Orientierung" wäre, daß das Dativ-e gerne bei einsilbigen Wörtern auftritt und bei sehr üblichen Wörtern oder stehenden Wendungen.


Das scheint eine häufig gültige Orientierungsregel zu sein, aber ich finde trotzdem, dass es auch bei einigen einsilbigen Wörtern komisch klingt, und bei anderen ganz normal.

Die Sache ist im Gange.  

Das Haus steht am Hange. 
Ich vertraue deinem Rate.   
Das zweite Beispiel kann auch eine Begründung für die Korrektur von Zusammenhange sein.


----------



## Maformatiker

Ich habe nochmal nachgeschaut. Laut Wiktionary sind die Formen Hange und Rate auch möglich. Vielleicht kommen sie mir nur femd vor, weil sie sich in keiner festen Redewendung erhalten haben.


----------



## Demiurg

Maformatiker said:


> Ich habe nochmal nachgeschaut. Laut Wiktionary sind die Formen Hange und Rate auch möglich. Vielleicht kommen sie mir nur femd vor, weil sie sich in keiner festen Redewendung erhalten haben.


_jemanden zu Rate ziehen_ ist doch ein gängige Redewendung.


----------



## Hutschi

Am Hange:
Zum Beispiel noch als feste Wendung in Ortsbezeichnungen: https://www.meinestadt.de/kassel-documenta-stadt/stadtplan/strasse/am+hange
Und es kommt manchmal in poetischem Stil vor.
Ringelnatz - Gedichte: Kürzeste Liebe
Ringelnatz: Ganz dir zugewandt am Hange ...


----------



## JClaudeK

Kajjo said:


> das Dativ-e gerne bei einsilbigen Wörtern auftritt und bei sehr üblichen Wörtern oder stehenden Wendungen.



Siehe, was dazu im *Wiktionary* steht: 


> In der heutigen Standardsprache tritt das Dativ-e am ehesten bei einsilbigen und endbetonten zweisilbigen Substantiven und Wörtern des Grundwortschatzes auf. In der Regel drückt das Dativ-e einen gehobenen Sprachstil aus, beispielsweise in liturgischen Formeln: „Beim letzten Abendmahle nahm Jesus Brot und Wein.“ Auch aus rhythmischen Gründen (etwa in Liedern) kann dem Dativ-e der Vorzug gegeben werden: „Am Brunnen vor dem Tore / Da steht ein Lindenbaum.“
> 
> Außerdem gibt es Wendungen, in denen die Dativ-Form mit -e üblich ist, zum Beispiel bei feststehenden Wendungen wie „zu Hause“, „zum Gruße“, „am Hofe“, „im Jahre“ und in Redewendungen wie „jemanden zu Tode erschrecken“, „in aller Munde sein“, „im Grunde genommen“, „zu Rate ziehen“ und vielen weiteren.


----------



## elroy

In einem älteren Text (aus 1826) bin ich gerade im Dativ den Formen „Verkaufe“ und „Zustande“ begegnet. Diese würde man in einem modernen Text kaum antreffen, nehme ich an?


----------



## Hutschi

Sie sind heute sehr selten. Und ich denke, dass eher "im Zustande der Erregung" heute noch manchmal verwendet wird als "beim Verkaufe der Ware".
"Die Preisstellung beim Verkaufe Elektrischer Energie" (Gustav Siegel) würde man heute eher nicht mehr sagen, außer in historischem Kontext.

Edit: Bis zum Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts gibt es noch relativ viele Quellen.


----------

